# Boggin on the Mountain...November 7th



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

*Boggin on the Mountain...November 21st*

We are trying this one last time this year to see if we can get enough racers. 

Gates open at 10am and race at 12:00 Noon CST.... Payouts are $250 per class. More will depend on how many racers we get.

$15 per class to race.


300 Big Spring Gap Rd.
Pikeville,TN 37367

need info email me at [email protected]

If your coming please email to let me know....Thanks

0-499cc
500cc-699cc
700cc & 999cc
Open class 0-999cc.... if there is enough to race.


Helmets are required...

Double Elimination......in all classes.


----------



## Jack (Mar 30, 2009)

Hey Boot is there any info on the place where it is being held


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

Jack said:


> Hey Boot is there any info on the place where it is being held



There is no where to trail ride.....Its just a place to race. Its about 30 minutes from me. We built the pit just for racing. If you wanna come race let me know...:rockn: You will love it!!!


----------



## Jack (Mar 30, 2009)

I've always wanted to race but it would be hard for me to get involved in traveling so much with the work schedule that I have, but I will definately look into comming up there that weekend.


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

Jack said:


> I've always wanted to race but it would be hard for me to get involved in traveling so much with the work schedule that I have, but I will definately look into comming up there that weekend.


That would be cool. I won't travel very far...lol. about 7 hours is my Max. The ECMR is a lot closer to me than the CMR races are. I only race when I can....which here lately hasn't been too much.


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

Thats opening day of Deer Season here,.. I think??


----------



## Jack (Mar 30, 2009)

Bootlegger said:


> That would be cool. I won't travel very far...lol. about 7 hours is my Max. The ECMR is a lot closer to me than the CMR races are. I only race when I can....which here lately hasn't been too much.


That's why I bought this brute was to start racing, but I don't even have time to ride with my buddies around here much less travel. Heck Rocks Bottem is only 30 minutes from my house and I couldn't even make it to that CMR event.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Traveling is part of why I quit. Plus, I just dont have the funds to be competitive. I decided buying a house was a better Idea than building a race bike & buying a new truck. Stupid Responsibility............  hhaa..


----------



## Jack (Mar 30, 2009)

Thats another thing is I really don't have the money to pour into this thing to make it competitive. I guess in my old age I'd rather sit on the bank and drink a frosty beverage.


----------



## Jack (Mar 30, 2009)

How many people are you expecting boot, and if I'm able to show up can you show a rookie the ropes on racing.


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

Jack....you can be pretty co0mpetitive with your stock motor...you just have to get crazy with your clutching....that is what I do and I have been doing fairly well. You can do a lot better in the smaller races.

I can help you all i can...this is just my 2nd year of racing. I learned a lot from Adam Ladner, Aaron Sprona, and toby Betsill. This sounds silly but it will help you more than you know. I watch those guys on you tube all i can...I see what they do in different races and I learned a lot. I do have to thank Aaron for all his help...:rockn:


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

*the date has been changed to november 21st. Email me if you have any questions or are wanting to come.....thanks!*


----------



## Jack (Mar 30, 2009)

Thanks boot, I'm gonna try and make it but can't make any promises.


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

Jack said:


> Thanks boot, I'm gonna try and make it but can't make any promises.


 
thats cool....I will keep you updated.

Also...I think we are going to try to hold an ECMR race next year there....cause they race both swmapcross and Straight line bogs. I will keep you updated on that.


----------



## Jack (Mar 30, 2009)

Thanks bro.


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

Hey all....anyone thinking about making this race?? It will be fun. When the pit was built I tried to make if more of a rider pit than who has the fastest bike outta the whole. 

When you leave the line you don't have 12 inches of water for the first 30 feet like most. when you hit the water....its deep as most of the pit. I mean there is not a drop off but you go down quick...that way it will help the guys that don't have the big motors. the pit is about 32-36 inches...so its not real deep. You line up about a foot from the water...then hammer down.


I hope so of you all can make it. The date is NOVEMBER 21st NOW!!! I tried to chante the title but could not....can a mod or admin change it for me??


----------

